# Hartford Products



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Does any one have an updated e-mail address for Hartford Products? I tried to e-mail them regarding a couple of their Fall River kits and the e-mail bounced right back as undeliverable. What I was trying to find out what the availability of the 24' Carter Brother Flats were and when the ventilated box cars would be ready.

Andre Anderson
SA #98


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is the new website 

http://www.hartfordlargescaleproducts.com/


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

So far as I know, Bob Hartford is no longer selling full kits, but is instead supplying the castings for kits. No wood is included for car bodies, etc. though I believe the wood bolsters in Carter Bros truck kits is still supplied. Not 100% sure about that last though.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the information on the new web site, it was not coming up when I Googled Hartford products. Thanks Steve, I will contact him and find out what comes in the kits.

Andre


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve? As in SteveC?

If you're going to get nasty, I'm gonna leave!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05 May 2010 08:47 PM 
Steve? As in SteveC?

If you're going to get nasty, I'm gonna leave!















Well it took you long enough to notice that one, Hehehe







Get back to work on your loco.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The fall river thing never happened. The "new" now old and gone owners had lots of big plans that never happened. original owner Bob h does not offer fall river or any other kits. 

jonathan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 05 May 2010 11:32 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05 May 2010 08:47 PM 
Steve? As in SteveC?

If you're going to get nasty, I'm gonna leave!















Well it took you long enough to notice that one, Hehehe







Get back to work on your loco.

Working on it. Got the smokebox, stack and cab brackets powder coated and working on assembly. Next is the boiler jacket.







Slow but sure progress. Found a powder coater that has what I think is the perfect color for simulating 1860's Russian Iron. Also found a local company that does bright brass plating for the cylinder covers, steam dome, boiler bands, bell, etc.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight,

I don't know for the life of me where I got "Steve" from. If I caused some displeasure that was not my intent so please accept my apology.


Andre


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No worries Andre, no offense taken and no displeasure - and certainly no apology necessary. I just took it as an opportunity to have some fun with SteveC and to bust his chops a little.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre

Don't take us too seriously, or you'll miss the fun.







You'd need to go a long way to find a better person than Dwight.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Awwwwww shucks!!


----------

